# REM. 700 bdl 7mm. mag ammo?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone who has one has a preferred ammo they use? I have been shooting core lokts but accuracy is not very dependable out past a couple hundred yards and we are planning at hunt out west next year. I was told shots can be out to 550+. i know the gun is capable just need to find what it likes to eat for rounds first and with the cost of ammo was kinda hoping to maybe get 2 or 3 ideas were to start. 


thanks for any help, tjstebb


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I have the same rifle....................early 70's model with a 4x12 Schmidt and Bender scope. Longest shot with it has been 550 yards on a caribou.

I've been using Federal Premium 160 grain Nosler Partitions for many years now on deer/elk sized animals with very good results. Have it zeroed at 200
yards and can generally shoot 3" groups with a vise at that distance.

I'd stay away from the ballistic tip bullets. I have no personal experience with them, but I know some of the Canadian whitetal outfitters will not let you hunt with them. Too many wounded and not recovered deer. Maybe not the bullets fault, I'm just saying!!!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

tjstebb said:


> I was wondering if anyone who has one has a preferred ammo they use? I have been shooting core lokts but accuracy is not very dependable out past a couple hundred yards and we are planning at hunt out west next year. I was told shots can be out to 550+. i know the gun is capable just need to find what it likes to eat for rounds first and with the cost of ammo was kinda hoping to maybe get 2 or 3 ideas were to start.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help, tjstebb


I have the same gun and I have had excellent success with Federal Premium 140 gr. Nosler Partitions. Right around $55.00 a box though. I have been using these in my gun for the last eighteen years, and I can tell you they will work on small whitetails at 20 yards all the way to elk at 400 yards. These may be labeled under the Vitol-shock label now, but they are the same cartridge. My gun will put three shots in a 1 1/2" circle at 100 yards with these. I typically sight my gun in 3" high at 100 yards and on the range it hits about 6-8" low at 300. I shot a deer a few years back at 430 yards and I was holding a couple inches over its back with a good rest so long range shooting is possible under the right conditions.

I shot a bull elk at 360 yards right behind the shoulder and had a complete passthrough and before he went any farther, I hit him with a quartering shot that went through the back hip joint and ended up just under the hide after blowing apart the opposite shoulder. The one tip I'll give you is don't just look at ballistc tables when it comes to elk. You don't want a bullet along the lines of a Nosler Ballistic Tip. These bullets drop less, but they are made for deer size animals. You need something like a Nosler Partition or a Barnes X bullet for an animal the size of an elk.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

175gr Nosler partition bullets out of my 7 mags are highly accurate. I've shot 1/2" three shot groups at 250 yards. The same load has also performed really well on 3 other Remingtons.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

For factory ammo, I have always liked the Federal Premiums in 140gr Gamekings. If you have any reloading buddies, the Berger VLD bullets are the best out there bar none. IMO.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had great results with Federal Premium 165 gr Sierra Game Kings (BTSP).


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

145 grain sierrra boat tail,52.5 grain imr4064, federal magnum primers works excellent in mine


----------



## .243 (Jul 31, 2008)

Every gun has ammo it likes. The best way to proceed is to select a bullet weight, make, or style suitable for the conditions and game you will be hunting. Buy a box and test it out. If that doesn't work test another brand, etc. 

I am a reloader and have not purchased a factory round in 25 years. First I decide on the best bullet to use for my hunting conditions. I can vary the overall length, powder charge, primers, etc until my gun shoots well. If you know a reloader that is the cheapest and most accurate way to go. I'm in the Brown City area. If you are close I would be glad to help. 

Make sure you start all your testing with a clean barrel. Check all the screws to make sure they are tight. 

Shoot a fouling shot then shoot a 3-5 shot group. Repeat this procedure until you find the ammo for your gun. Off a bench and relaxed it would be nice to shoot a 1 inch group at 100 yards. 

Then practice because the 7MM is indeed a capable round.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I've also had great results with the Federal Premium Sierra Gamekings mentioned above, specifically in 150 grain on several whitetails and a caribou I killed in Quebec a few weeks ago. They'll for sure be in the running when I prep for elk out west.

Federal Fusions 150 grain performed great for me 3 years ago on 2 caribou; they actually grouped a little better at 200 yards outta my rifle than the Gamekings. Great round for whitetails and caribou, but not sure if they're suitable for elk.

BTW for the record my 7mm is a Tikka not a Remington. Good Luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

something strikes me alittle odd.

what kind of accuracy are you seeing at the different ranges? Say 100/200/300/500 ?

One would think that the "accuracy" would be linear, i.e. 1.5in @100, 3in @200, 4.5in @ 300, 6in @ 400 etc.

Perhaps your setup is not "on" as far as the scope being level with relationship to the rifle, etc. 

*IF *thats the case, then changing ammo wont help alot.

Food for thought !


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Could try the Hornady customs in 162gr. BTSP. These shoot well out of my Remington Model 700 CDL. cost is about $36.00 a box.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

hunt-n-fool said:


> something strikes me alittle odd.
> 
> what kind of accuracy are you seeing at the different ranges? Say 100/200/300/500 ?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for all the info everyone... This is a good place to start cause this scope was mounted by the gunsmith i bought the rifle from about 7 years ago and i personally have never felt it shot good out past 200 or so yards... I am going to upgrade the scope this year so i think once thats is done i will try a few of the suggested rounds and see what works the best. I just wanted a couple brands that were shooting good for someone else with the same gun to help me from buying 10 different brands to start with

we are going out for whitetails and mullies so i think the 150 grain area will be good enough for what i am doing.

thanks again, tjstebb


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

jatc said:


> I typically sight my gun in 3" high at 100 yards and on the range it hits about 6-8" low at 300. I shot a deer a few years back at 430 yards and I was holding a couple inches over its back with a good rest so long range shooting is possible under the right conditions.


You should be shooting a lot flatter with that load then you describe. If you are sighting that high at 100 yards, you should be right about on at 300 NOT 6-8" low. If you sight for 200 you should be about 6" low at 300 (and maybe 1.5 high at 100). I don't know if you just sighted in 3" high at 100 high estimate the drop or actually later shot at 300 but something doesn't seem right and your gun should be shooting a lot flatter then that.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Good advice on staying away from the ballsitic tips! They shoot incredibly out of my rem 700 out to well over 300 yards... But they fall apart too easily,, and when your dealing with large bodied deer its not something you want too happen!

I lost a very very good alberta whitetail last year using those bullets,, with a very good hit in the rib cage(I found the deer 2 days later almost 2 miles away)... NEVER AGAIN


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

M1Garand said:


> You should be shooting a lot flatter with that load then you describe. If you are sighting that high at 100 yards, you should be right about on at 300 NOT 6-8" low. If you sight for 200 you should be about 6" low at 300 (and maybe 1.5 high at 100). I don't know if you just sighted in 3" high at 100 high estimate the drop or actually later shot at 300 but something doesn't seem right and your gun should be shooting a lot flatter then that.


You sir are absolutely correct! I had a brain cramp and was thinking about my .260 with a short barrel. My 7mm mag IS sighted 3" high at 100 yards (just like all my deer guns) and it is really close to dead on at 300 (I have shot it at this distance on the range). 400 yards it's around 10" low. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Good advice on staying away from the ballsitic tips! They shoot incredibly out of my rem 700 out to well over 300 yards... But they fall apart too easily,, and when your dealing with large bodied deer its not something you want too happen!
> 
> I lost a very very good alberta whitetail last year using those bullets,, with a very good hit in the rib cage(I found the deer 2 days later almost 2 miles away)... NEVER AGAIN


What grain were you using? The 120 and 150 have thicker jackets (though I wouldn't shoot the 120s full bore in the RM) but I've heard the 150s work well.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

jatc said:


> You sir are absolutely correct! I had a brain cramp and was thinking about my .260 with a short barrel. My 7mm mag IS sighted 3" high at 100 yards (just like all my deer guns) and it is really close to dead on at 300 (I have shot it at this distance on the range). 400 yards it's around 10" low. Thanks for heads up.


That sounds more like it!


----------

